

Supporting non-nullable types in Dart - exterm
https://code.google.com/p/dart/issues/detail?id=22

======
exterm
Very interesting discussion, although there already are solutions to some of
these problems in other type systems.

Erlang also has optional type annotations via the dialyzer tool and all types
are by default non-nullable.

Generally I think that the dart language implementors should try harder not to
copy language design fails from Java / C++, like null-pointers or half-baked
enumeration types.

